# Filesytem via SSH reparieren

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

probleme beim booten.

Da ich einen kleinen Webserver habe, und hier und da mal die Spannung ausfaellt bekomme ich probleme beim booten.

Also es kann sein, dass ich eine Tastatur und einen Monitor anschliessen muss um das System zu starten.

Ich moechte aber, dass das System z.B. von einem read-only Berreich bootet, so das ich via ssh das Filesystem reparieren kann.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Beforegod

Wird schwierig werden, denn im RO Bereich kannst Du nur im Single User Modus rein. Und dieser ist ohne Netzwerkdienste.

KVM Switch vorhanden?

----------

## think4urs11

sofern der Rechner nur bei dir im Keller und nicht bei 1&1/Hetzner und Co. im RZ steht wäre PXE-Boot ein gangbarer Weg.

In der Bootreihenfolge schlicht '1. PXE, 2. Platte' einstellen und den PXE-Server bei Bedarf hochfahren, Webserver booten un loslegen.

----------

## JoHo42

Also irgendwie so habe ich mir das nicht vorgestellt.

Also KVM Switch usw.. ist nicht vorhanden.

Meine Vorstellung waere ein bereich auf der Festplatte der im Read-only modus

gebootet wird. Daten werden dann in einem anderen Bereich geschrieben, so dass

der PC in jedemfall gebootet wird.

Das kann nicht sein, wenn der Strom wegfaellt das man jedes mal einen Bildschrim usw..

anschliessen muss um die Festplatte auf Fehler zu untersuchen.

Ich meine bei den ganzen embedded System geht das doch auch ohne.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das wird nicht gehen. Da du ja ohne ssh nicht an den Rechner kommst.

Das PXE ist auch das einzigste was mir einfällt was gehen könnte. Wie machst du denn den Rechner wieder an wenn der Strom ausgefallen ist?

Aber das einfachste wird sein du kauft dir bei ebay ne kleine USV. Die fährt den Rechner runter wenn der Saft weg fällt.

Ich würde aber lieber ma gucken warum der Strom so oft ausfällt. Bei mir passiert das vielleicht alle Schaltjahr einmal.

Sebastian

----------

## gimpel

Man boote von einer Live-CD. Bei den Server-Providern geht das ja meist über das admin panel, und bei der haus-eigenen Kiste kann man dann ja per DHCP herausfinden bzw. vorher definieren welche IP die MAC von dem Rechner gerade hat.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi gimpel,

genau sowas brauche ich, was aufgebaut ist wie die LiveCD.

Der PC hat eigentlich nur eine CF Karten Slot und eine Festplatte.

Ich wuerde ganz gerne die CF Karte in zwei Berreiche einteilen, einen der

beschrieben werden darf und einen der read only ist.

Auf dem read only kaeme dann sowas wie die LiveCD und auf dem anderen

die Daten.

Jetzt brauche ich eigentlich nur noch eine Anleitung wie ich eine LiveCD herstelle.

Bzw., es muss doch sowas fuer ein mini Linux geben, was eigentlich nur den Rechner

bottet und ein paar Funktionen zur verfuegung stellt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## 3PO

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi gimpel,
> 
> ....Jetzt brauche ich eigentlich nur noch eine Anleitung wie ich eine LiveCD herstelle....

 

Evtl. hilft Dir ja das weiter. --> KLICK

----------

